# Nasty cushman mango



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/20)

Good evening peeps 

I’ve been on the hunt for a mango juice just like the nasty Cush man ,I’ve seen Bamango one shot , however it’s a banana mango and I’m looking for the exact recipe or something super close to Cush man ... I recently purchased a bottle (before lockdown) and was blown away , sweet ripe juicy yummy mango with a little ice ... it’s really ultimate ... anybody have a recipe please let me know , I really enjoy this juice .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (26/4/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Good evening peeps
> 
> I’ve been on the hunt for a mango juice just like the nasty Cush man ,I’ve seen Bamango one shot , however it’s a banana mango and I’m looking for the exact recipe or something super close to Cush man ... I recently purchased a bottle (before lockdown) and was blown away , sweet ripe juicy yummy mango with a little ice ... it’s really ultimate ... anybody have a recipe please let me know , I really enjoy this juice .


There i can help you with a big smile don't know how many liters have i mix 

The banana cream is the normal one what i normally do is mix half banana cream (tfa)and half banana cream (la)







Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/20)

The vaper said:


> There i can help you with a big smile don't know how many liters have i mix
> 
> The banana cream is the normal one what i normally do is mix half banana cream (tfa)and half banana cream (la)
> 
> ...


@The vaper im definitely going to try this out , thank you so much bud does it have the authentic taste of the Mango Cush Man? I know there mango and grape and mango and banana Cush Man I tried other 2 , however fell inlove with the mango , thank you again bud


----------



## Mollie (26/4/20)

I think it might be close to the real thing haven't vape the original but i mixed 200 mls again last week and its almost finished 

Steep:2 days or as soon as the mix is cleared normally over night

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/20)

The vaper said:


> I think it might be close to the real thing haven't vape the original but i mixed 200 mls again last week and its almost finished
> 
> Steep:2 days or as soon as the mix is cleared normally over night
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I really need to get some concentrates soon as this lockdown is lifted lol ... bud I can’t really read the recipe... could you maybe send me an inbox of the picture with a little higher resolution please.


----------



## Mollie (26/4/20)

Banana cream (tfa) 3%
Ws 23 20% 1%
Double mango (cbe) 4%
Tropical mango (mb) 1.5%
Super sweet (cap) 0.75%




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Banana cream (tfa) 3%
> Ws 23 20% 1%
> Double mango (cbe) 4%
> Tropical mango (mb) 1.5%
> ...


Thank you so much buddy , I really got to give this a shot .. the Malaysian mango sounds just like the nasty Cush Man we talking about ... you just scream out ... WINNER


----------



## Mollie (26/4/20)

I know they say double mango and malaysian mango are the same but for me i taste a small difference 
I mixed using both mango in different mixes but i can taste the difference 

I also played around by mixing with some spearmint also mixed with strawberry shisha(inw) but still need to get the recipe better 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/20)

The vaper said:


> I know they say double mango and malaysian mango are the same but for me i taste a small difference
> I mixed using both mango in different mixes but i can taste the difference
> 
> I also played around by mixing with some spearmint also mixed with strawberry shisha(inw) but still need to get the recipe better
> ...


I know those 2 does have a different taste ... a mate mixed some stuff up and I tasted the difference... most concretes differ ever so slightly , however in making a tasty juice , they play a super vital role ... either they make or make better a recipe


----------



## Adephi (26/4/20)

A mango that has been in my rotation for over a year now is my Revised Mango Crack.

Not quite Cushman. More of a fresh almost ripe mango with the papaya giving a slight hint of green to it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (26/4/20)

Adephi said:


> A mango that has been in my rotation for over a year now is my Revised Mango Crack.
> 
> Not quite Cushman. More of a fresh almost ripe mango with the papaya giving a slight hint of green to it.


Thats also not a bad juice i mixed it alot
If I'm not mistaken i mixed on friday

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

